# Fragen zu Uncle Jimbo & Granite Chief



## sp00n82 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte zwar Ende letzter Woche bereits Rose über die Berater-Funktion kontaktiert, und auch gestern nochmal direkt per E-Mail, aber irgendwie scheinen die nicht in die Pötte zu kommen und mir eine Antwort zu geben. Vielleicht weiß hier jemand was dazu, oder vielleicht taucht ja auch mal wieder ein offizieller Mitarbeiter auf.

Also,
1) Hat die beim Uncle Jimbo 1 2014 standardmäßig verbaute *X Fusion Slant RL2* eine Gabelabsenkung? 
Laut Herstellerseite ja, aber nicht in jeder Ausführung.


Die nächsten Fragen wird wohl nur ein Mitarbeiter klären können...

2) Ist die beim Granite Chief 1 2013 auswählbare *Rock Shox Revelation RL* tatsächlich nur in weiß verfügbar? Das sähe bei einem ansonsten komplett schwarzen Fahrrad nämlich recht deplatziert aus.

3) Kann man die Räder auch ohne Laufradsatz bestellen? Falls ja, inwiefern würde sich das auf den Preis im Vergleich zum Standard-Laufradsatz auswirken?


Ich stehe hier gerade vor der Auswahl zwischen 4 Modellen, das Geld wartet praktisch darauf ausgegeben zu werden, aber die Informationen der Hersteller tröpfeln nur sehr spärlich ein...


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Januar 2014)

Rose hat tatsächlich mal gewantwortet!
Ergebnis: Nein Ja Nein, also
1) Die X Fusion Slant RL2 hat keine Gabelabsenkung
2) Die Rock Shox Revelation RL gibts tatsächlich nur in weiß (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3) Ein Verzicht auf irgendein Bauteil ist nicht möglich.

Schade, alles 3 nicht hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

